# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Londër. Publikohet raporti policor. Shqiptarët jo problematik

## Shijaksi-London

Polakët kampionë për krime

Londër. Publikohet raporti policor. Shqiptarët jo problematik


Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DsOk7iWyXY


Niveli i krimeve të kryera nga  emigrantët shqiptar në Londër është i papërfillshem krahasuar me ato të komuniteteve të tjera.

Ky është konkluzioni që mund të nxjerrësh nëse shikon raportin e publikuar sot 15-08-2007  nga policia Metropolitane londineze për krimet e kryera nga të huajt në kryeqytetin britanik.

Emigrantët shqiptarë nuk janë të përfshir në top listën e 20 nacionaliteve më problematik ku vëndin e parë e zënë polakët me 2,310 krime pasuar nga xhamaikianët me 1,750 krime ndërsa në vëndin e tretë qëndrojnë Irlandezët me me 1390 krime.

Shifrat e raportit janë nxjerrë nga statistikat policore për gjashtëmujorin e parë të 2007-tës.

Në të thuhet se më problematikët për rendin londinez janë qyterarët e vëndëve europiane si Polonia,Irlanda, Rumania, Lituani, Franca Portugalia dhe Italia të cilët janë të lirë të udhëtojn pa viza për në Angli.

Të dhëna tronditëse që vinë si efekt i moskontrolit sa duhet të kufinjve tanë kështu e ka komentuar raportin Damien Green i Partisë Konservatore në opozitë.

Këto statistika publikohen vetëm pak kohë nga deklarata e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të Agjencisë Speciale të Krimit të Organizuar SOCA  Bill Huses për Top-Media, i cili deklarori  se Jo të gjitha krimet e kryera duhet tu faturohen shqiptarëve dhe se media britanike abuzon me ermin e tyre.

----------


## drity

keshtu de, me shifra, jo me hamendje

----------


## Eve

shyqyr njeher qe u permend nje kombsi tjeter se ngelen vetem tu than albanians here, albanians there......

----------


## Peniel

Kjo tregon se të paktën kemi filluar të ndërgjegjësohemi si emigrantë. Të paktën për ata që jetojnë në Angli. Edhe ne të Greqisë ngelëm duke dëgjuar shqiptarët nëpër media. Shumë gjëra kanë provuar të kundërtën megjithëse akoma jemi në listat e zeza. Jemi katandisur si skllevërit e mesjetës.




ns

----------

